
Show HN: CableGeek Express – A top-notch USB cable delivered in 2 days (AU only) - zhoutong
https://www.cablegeek.com.au/express/
======
puddintane
What about price matching to Amazon Prime. For example your "Anker PowerPort 5
40W 5-Port USB Charger (AU Plug)" runs for $44.95 (which is lower then retail
at $49.99 according to your site) yet on amazon I can get it through prime
(same shipping) for only $23.99. I don't see why the extra money should be
charged especially since I could save money as long as this unit lasts longer
then 9 months by just buying them from Amazon? The same can be found for
almost everything that I am searching for. The SanDisk Ultra is the one thing
I see that is not heavily marked up, as well as some of the really cheap
cables.

Other examples: "1MORE Piston Classic In-Ear Headphones with Microphone and
Remote" $39.99 (Amazon Prime $19.99) "Anker Nylon Braided Tangle-Free Micro
USB Cable (0.9m)" $9.95 (sale from $11.99) (Amazon Prime $4.99)

 _side note_ The prices I'm looking at are from Amazon USA so maybe that is
why your sticking to AU only?

